# TwinCAT als Soft-PLC auf dem PC ?



## Voxe (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

micht würde echt mal interessieren, wie stark die Soft-PLC (läuft auf einem PC) vertreten ist gegenüber anderen System wie BC.... oder CX.... und was es da sonst noch gibt.

Auch die Gründe warum welche Hardware eingesetzt wird.

Grüße, Voxe


----------



## gloeru (9 Juli 2011)

Also als erstes müsten wir mal definieren, was für dich eine Soft-SPS ist. Für mich ist eine CX1020 oder CX5010 bereits ein PC.

Ich kaufe auch immer die Version mit Win Embedded OS. Vorteile gibts es ebenso wie Nachteile.

Für mich ist der Hauptvorteil die Flexibilität, man kann ohne grosse Probleme zusätzliche Bürohardware anschliessen (Drucker). Ebenfalls gibt es viele Szenarien mit Fernwartung, ich habe Anlagen am laufen die Weltweit über Android/iPhone bedient werden können. 

Der Nachteil ist aus meiner Sicht die Sicherheit uns Zuverlässigkeit, insbesondere wenn die Steuerung ans Netzwerk/Internet geht. Ich hatte auch schon Maschinenbediener die es irgendwie schaffte, Flash-Games auf dem IPC zu spielen oder Windows Updates aktivierten. 
Diesbezüglich alle Möglichkeiten der UAC von Windows verwenden und die Bediener entsprechend anweisen, bzw direkt in der Vertrag.


----------



## Voxe (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ein richtiger PC, ob der im Aldi gekauft ist, oder ein Industrie-PC. Hauptsache ein normales, was ist normal ?, Betriebssystem. Nix embedded.

Gruß


----------



## gloeru (9 Juli 2011)

Kennst du denn überhaupt die entscheidenden Unterschiede von Windows XP Pro zu Windows Embedded XP (oder jetzt Embedded Standard) ??

Bitte Embedded nicht mit CE verwechseln!

Zum Thema Aldi-PC:
Wenn du Intel-HW verbaut hast, läuft auch da TwinCAT. Du kannst aber nur via USB (BK9500) oder via Ethernet (BK9000) einen Feldbus anschalten, allesfalls mit PCI-Karte.
Ich habe auch schon Asus eeeTop Touchscreen Rechner eingesetzt, ein Hauptproblem war, dass nach einem Spannungsunterbruch der Rechner nicht neu startete. (Also auf dem Rechner lief nur die Visu!!)


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Juli 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> micht würde echt mal interessieren, wie stark die Soft-PLC (läuft auf einem PC) vertreten ist gegenüber anderen System wie BC.... oder CX.... und was es da sonst noch gibt.
> 
> ...


Zunächst mal:
BCs sind keine PCs, sondern Mikrocontroller-Steuerungen (ohne Betriebssystem).
CXe sind PCs, also mit Betriebssystem. CE hat den Unterschied, dass es sehr spezialisiert ist man nicht jede x-beliebige Software drauf laufen lassen kann. XPembedded ist nur ein abgespecktes Windows XP. Aber Beckhoff verkauft seine IPCs ja auch mit gewöhnlichem XP Pro.

Deine Frage zielt in die Richtung ob IPC oder "gewöhnlicher" PC, korrekt?

Da denke ich kommt es eher auf den Kundenkreis und Einsatzfall an. Eine Maschinenbauer wird schon aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse und Umgebungsbedingungen (Temperatur, Vibration) eher zum IPC tendieren, als zum Home-PC. Letztere sind ja nicht für hohe Temperaturen, Staubbelastung, Vibration usw. gebaut. Außerdem sind die Bauteile nicht selektiert, so dass die Kompatibilität mit der Software nicht immer gegeben ist. Solche kommen wahrscheinlich eher dort zum Einsatz, wo der Rechner gut behütet bei max. 35°C, neben der Maschine stehen kann. Also z. B. in Laboren.
Der Maschinenbauer will seine Maschine 10 Jahre ohne Probleme laufen lassen, beim Laborant macht es meist nichts aus, wenn die Kiste mal ne Woche ausfällt wegen Reparatur oder Update.
... Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Voxe (10 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

und Sorry für die blöde Formulierung Aldi-PC. *vde*

Natürlich meinte ich einen Industrie-PC mit dem Betriebssystem Windows XP Professional. (Dies sollte auch keine Hersteller-Diskussion werden, obwohl das auch sehr interessant sein könnte.)

Der Hintergrund ist eher, wir setzen nur XP prof ein, damit eben alle anderen Softwaren laufen können. Also haben wir noch nie eine CX-Steuerung eingesetzt. Daher ja meine Frage nach den Gründen, der Preis ist es eher nicht, oder etwa doch ?

Wie würde es da z.B. mit der Parametrier-Software für einen Vision-Sensor aussehen, Parametrier-Software für Servoverstärker, oder auch das MS-Office und viele mehr ? Internet, ist übrigens Pflicht für Fernwartung.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## gloeru (10 Juli 2011)

Ich würde dir mal nachfolgenden Link empfehlen, hier werden die Unterschiede von XP Pro zu XP Embedded erläutert:

http://www.csg-barcode.de/downloads/terminals/CSG-all-term/OS.pdf

Bis jetzt lief bei mir jede XP-Kompatible SW auch auf XPe...


----------



## soma (11 Juli 2011)

Kauf dir nen aldi-pc oder sonstwas mit windows xp->7
achte auf die netzwerkkarte (intel)oder kauf dir eine als 
pci einsteckkarte.
Kauf dir ein twincat und fertig is.
über die netzwerkkarte hast du dann einen ethercat master.
Das leben ist schön.


----------



## gloeru (12 Juli 2011)

*Kosten*

Mir ist nochwas eingefallen, das noch wichtig ist:

Die PLC-Lizenz von TwinCAT ist ohne Hardware ziemlich teuer. (Katalogpreis in der CH etwa 1000€), was bei Beckhoff-HW nur noch wenige hundert Euro für die Lizenz fällig sind...


----------



## Voxe (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo Gloeru,

die PLC-Lizenz kostet in Deutschland auch ca. 1000 Euro, die Paketabstufungen, sind dir wohl auch nicht neu.

Ich bin bei uns nicht für den Einkauf zuständig. Mir ist aber neu, das die Lizenz günstiger ist, wenn man Beckhoff-Rechner kauft. Betrifft das nur bestimmte Modelle ????

Gruß Voxe


----------



## gloeru (12 Juli 2011)

Jaja, die Abstufungen sind (leider) auch mir bekannt, und etwas Rabatt gabs auch noch immer...

Bei der CX5020 macht der Unterschied genau 300€ aus. (Mit K-Bus und Win Embedded)

WIe es bei den IPCs aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber grundsätzlich habe ich die gleichem Möglichkeiten auf einer CX5020 wie auf einem IPC (was TwinCAT angeht)


----------



## Voxe (12 Juli 2011)

Thema Abstufungen,

genau darum ging es mir mit diesem Thema. Ich habe Applikationen zu erstellen. Da braucht es manchmal nur ein paar Taster und Schalter, sowie ein paar Leuchtmelder. Das packt man in den BC9000. (z.B.)

Sobald, eine Visu sein muss, um Werte zu verändern und ablesen zu können. Habe ich immer ein XP-prof. System gefordert um kostengünstig diese Visu mit einer Hochsprache zu realisieren, was dank ADS, sehr gut möglich ist. (Sei es um die Kosten für Monitor, Tastatur und Maus.)

Allerdings, geht es mir um den Grauwert dazwischen, von dem ich keine Ahnung habe. Oben ist schwarz und weiss beschrieben. (minimal oder volle Leistung).

Meine Frage, mal neu formuliert, wo sind die Grenzen, oder Abstufungen ? Liegt es an der Menge der Ein- und Ausgänge, der Größe des Programmes, der Vorgabe des Kunden oder an der eigenen Philosophie ?

Klar, ein Grund der Preis. Man weiss, wie schnell eine Hochsprachen-ADS-Visu am laufen ist. Dafür, kauft man keine teuren Panels ein, die auch programmiert werden wollen. Und dann geht es weiter, Auftragssteuerung, meisst aus MS-Produkten, wie einbinden ?

Alle diese Fragen.

Gruß Voxe


----------



## SPSDAU (13 Juli 2011)

Ja das ist tatsächlich Schwarz Weiß denn dazwischen liegt die "Graue" WinCE Welt welche besonders aus Kostengründen sehr interessant ist. Aber im Prinzip hast Du Deine Frage schon selbst beantwortet denn die Entscheidung welches Betriebssystem hängt eben vor allem von der Dritt-Software und nicht von der PLC ab. Also konkret kannst Du Deine Visu auch auf CE oder läuft die Datenbankanbindung auf CE u.s.w.
Ab einem gewissen Seriencharakter versucht man diese Vorteile immer mitzunehmen.

P.S. mit Preisunterschieden ist die Einpreisung von TC bei den CX Rechnern gemeint. CE vs. Embedded zu XP oder Win7 auf anderen Rechnern.


----------

